# راسم بدران : إني آنــــــــــست نــــــــورا !!



## عبدالمحسن (16 يونيو 2006)

" مذ قرون سحيقة و العمارة اداة تواصل تعبر عن مكنونات الانسان ورغباته حيث تختلط ابنيتها الفيزيائية المادية بأبنية فلسفية وفكرية متنوعة تتواطأ فيما بينــها على بث ثيمات وانساق وتعابير ورؤى واصوات منطوقة وسجالات محمومة و حوارات انسانية شديدة الشفافية .. "​
والتر جرويوس 
مؤسس الباوهاوس​

- 1 -​
لا تكترث الرياض كثيرا بالعمارة .. 
وإذا فعلت فإنها تفعل ذلك وكأنها ترتكب خطيئة مــــا على عجل .. 
تــمامــا مثل ذلك اليوم التي وقف فيه راسم بدران على منصة مركز الملك عبد العزيز التاريخي لينثر علينا كلماته العميقة وتجربته الثرية و يتلو جزءا من مشروعه الفكري بأسلوب شديد العفوية و ينقل الحضور القليل إلى عوالم سحرية و أمكنة جذابة في محاضرته الدافئة الأنيقة : " مســـار من التراث " 

يتـــــلو بدران بأسلوبه العفوي وبساطته الملفتة قصة عائلته الصغيرة المكونة من ثلاثة أجيال متعاقبة : جد وابنان و حفيــــدان ، تعلموا في الغرب مجالات ذات تماس مباشر مع الفن و العمارة و الزخرفيات واستطاعوا ان يطوروا إبداعات إنسانية نابعة من تراثهم العربي الأصيل ويتواصلوا به مع الآخر في حوار فني خلاق يرسم ملامح تواصل انساني فكري معرفي بشـــكل حضاري .. 

تاريخ العائلة الطويل الذي يبدأ بقامة فارعة تغوص في شاهق السماء لرجل لم ينصفه الاعلام كثيرا وهو جمــال بدران والد راسم والذي يشكل نقطة بدء للفن الفلسطيني الجاد المغرم بتراثه والقادر على الاستفادة من الحكمة الانسانية على جميع ملامحها والتي كانت موهبته وقدرته على بث حب الفنان الجاد الملتزم بتراثه مثل كرة الصوف التي حاكت منها هذه العائلة هذه التجارب العميقة .. ولم لا ، ، و هو الفنان الفلسطيني ابن حيفــا تلك القرية الفلسطينية الوادعة التي يلوذ بهــا التاريخ عند احتدام الاساطير 


ولأنــها العمارة .. النار التي تضطرم لتـــــنير جدران هذا الكون وينفذ ضوءها الى اماكن لم نكن بالغيه الا بشـــق العمارة 
وسط هذا الظلام الدامس انست نورا 
قلت : لعلي آتيكم منه بقبس او جذوة من نار .. 
لعلكم تصطلون !

- 2 -​
يبدأ راسم بدران محاضرته بمدخل فلسفي محض ، إذ يشرح غلاف كتابه الجديد الذي حرره البروفيسور الأمريكي المعروف جيمس ستيل والذي سبق أن ألف كتابا عن المعماري الكبير حسن فتحي قبل ردح من الزمن ، وهاهو الآن يقدم للمكتبة المعمارية كتاب آخر عن عملاق آخر هو راسم بدران :




*غلاف كتاب بدران : درج احدى عمائر مساكن عمال مصنع للاسمنت في الاردن​*
يقول ابوجمــال ان اختياره لهذا الغلاف تحديدا يعكس اهتمام عمارته بالجانب الاجتماعي التي تتركه على المستخدم ، فهذا المكان هو درج يستخدمه كل العمال الساكنين في هذه البناية وهو محل لقاء يتبادلون فيه اطراف الحديث ويتقابلون مع بعضهم البعض اثناء الدخول والخروج ويحدث هنا تواصل انساني على مستوى عالٍ حتى لو كان الزمن هنا لحظات عابرة وهذا يعني ان ثمة " نشاط " اجتماعي يحدث هنا لا يلتقطه الا معماري حاذق لتوظيفه في التصميم ..

من هذا ( الغلاف / المدخل ) يريد راسم بدران ان يميز عمارته عن الاخرين ، فهي ليست عمارة hi tech تهتم يهيمن عليها الهاجس التقني واستخدام مواد البناء الباهظة والجديدة ، ولا هي عمارة ذات صرعات فنية او تجارية صرفة بل هي عمارة نابعة من المكان ، المكان الذي اختلط بروح الانسان و كون معه ذاكرة بصرية و هوية ثقافية وفنية و تقنية تميزه عن أمكنة أخرى ..

إذن .. عمارة هذا الرجل تستند على خلفية اجتماعية يكون" الإنسان والمكان " هما الباعث الأساسي في صياغة ملامح عمارته وهذا يعطي ثراء فكري ومساحات كبيرة من الممكن إن يتحرك فيها المعماري لتقديم أعماله وتطوير رؤاه ، فالإنسان هنا يتغير بتغير الأمكنة والتاريخ هنا يتنوع والمحصلة كما ترون : 
عمارة تحتفي بالمكان ويحتفي المكان بهــا بشكل فريد !

- 3 -​
يلخص ابوجمـــال بايجاز قصة هذه العائلة الفنية المبدعة :

جمال بدران والد راسم درس في لندن في مرحلة مبكرة من ثلاثينات القرن الماضي( 1934 تقريبا ) قبل 73 سنة ولم يدرس هناك الطب مثلا او هندسة كما هو متوقع في تلك المرحلة بل درس مجالا اخر قد يبدو غريبا وهو الفن واظهر موهبة فنية كبيرة في الفن التشكيلي و في الزخرفيات خصوصا وسيأتي في رد منفصل صور لمجموعة من اعماله المميزة .
بالاضافة الى راسم ، هناك اخته الفنانة التشكيلية سميرة والتي تعيش في اسبانيا وهي فنانة معروفة في بلدها الاردن ويغلب على اعمالها الهم الانساني ، وابنه جمال المعماري وابنته علا التي يمكنني ان اصف تخصصها بالغريب وهو تصميم الاحداث والمناسبات الاجتماعية بالاضافة الى الفن المسرحي .. 

واعجبني بدران عندما تحدث عن تخصص ابنته ، فقد صمت لحظة ثم قال :

( وهل العمارة الا حدث اجتماعي ؟ ) 

كل اولئكم الرهط حمعت اعمالهم الفنية ورؤاهم وهمومهم بـــاحة وزارة الخارجية الالمانية في برلين في معرض فني معماري تواصلي مع الاخر ، وهو معرض قام بتصميمه الداخلي راسم بدران بشكل مبتكر وصفه بأنه عمارة متنقلة او كما قال ( mobile architecture ) حيث وضع رؤيته من خلال منصات المعرض بشكل جميل افقي وعمودي بالاضافة الى استخدام الاضاءة بشكل ناعم بل واستخدام صناديق الشحن التي حوت المعروضات من عمــان الى برلين في المعرض بشكل ذكي .. 



المعروضات فيه متنوعة وتحمل عيون 3 اجيال متعاقبة :
من زخرفيات ملونة كمــا الحياة ، الى مناظير مباني لراسم مرسومة بألوان الروح قبل الريشة ، و لوحات تشكيلية و مجسمات معمارية واسكتشات فنية رسمها راسم برسمه المرهف والانيق .. 




*

فناء الوزارة و قد امتلأ بالمعروضات ويظهر فيه نوافذ الموظفين التي تطل على البهو *​
الفكرة الاسمى هو الهدف من وراء هذا المعرض ، فبلا شك يشعر آل بدران بالكثير من الحبور بأن يقوموا بعمل معرض مدهش مثل هذا في قلب مبنى الدبلوماسية الالمانية الى درجة انه واثناء انهماك العمال بالتركيب كان موظفوا الخارجية الالمانية يتابعونهم بشغف مما تسبب في تعطل الاعمال .

ولكن هذا الحبور لا يكفي .. يقول راسم بأن ما حدث هو " حوار " بين عائلة عربية درست في الغرب وتعرف كيف يفكر وتريد ان تحاوره فكريا من خلال تقديم التراث العربي الاصيل بقوالب جديدة من خلال قراءات معرفية لهذا التراث ، ويشير بدران بزهو الى ان هذا من اوائل الحوارات الفنية بين الثقافة العربية كثقافة و الغرب بعد احداث سبتمبر وانه يريد ان يستمر هذا الحوار من خلال تنقل المعرض في عواصم غربية أساسية مثل لندن ونيويورك وغيرها .

والحقيقة تروق لي كثيرا هذه الفصيلة من الحوارات ، وارى ان الغرب لا يفهم الا الحوار المتعدد المستويات فلامانع ان نحاوره فكريا وفنيا وسياسيا و رياضيا بشرط ان لا نتنازل عن الحوار المسلح اذا تم الاعتداء على اراضينا لان الغرب فيه عقلاء و مثقفون على درجة عالية من الوعي ، وفيه متعصبون عنصريون لا يهمهم الا استغلال الدول الاخرى و استنزاف مواردها وخيراتها لاسباب ايدلوجية دينية و قومية و مادية .. تماما مثل ما كان يفعل الزعيم الفيتنامي الشهير ( هوشي منه ) الذي طرد الامريكان من فيتنام كالكلاب اعزكم الله وهو الذي كان يفاوضهم ويقاتلهم في ذات اللحظة .. 

هكذا هو الغرب .. ازدواج معاييره تفرض ازدواج مستويات الحوار 






*لقطة اخرى للمعروض : حضور الخط العربي كان طاغيا *








*لقطة اخرى للمعرض ويظهر فيه تصميم السواند المميزة القابلة للطي بشكل سلس *


- 4 -​
وكما أن الفرح محض لحظات .. 

كذلك هو راسم ..
25 دقيقة فقط 
ومضت ! 

عبدالمحسن

21 جمادى الثاني​
يتبــــــــــــع​


----------



## عبدالمحسن (16 يونيو 2006)

[BIMG]http://www.csbe.org/news2002/july/badran-phd.jpg[/BIMG]​
عندمــا تتأمل عن كثب عمارة راسم بدران .. تجد فيها علامتين فارقتين قلما تجدها في مكــان آخر : 

اللمسات الفنية المبثوثة في ارجاء عمارته مثل النسب الجمالية و الالوان المتناسقة و انهماكه الكبير في نحت كتل المبنى حتى لتظن لوهله انه ينحتها نحتا ... 

الروح التاريخية التي تغمر أعماله ، والتي يقتبسها من ذات المكان الذي يعمل فيه واعتبره نوع من انواع الحفر المعرفي .. وهو هنا جهد ثقافي فكري لسبر اغوار المكان ومعرفة تفاصيل عمارته وتوظيفها من جديد واسلوبه في التعاطي مع المناخ و الابعاد الاجتماعية التي دائما ما تهيمن على المكــان ..
ولو شئت ان الخص النقطتين في كلمتين لقلت انه مصمم : فنان و باحث 

واريد هنا ان اسلط الضوء على سبب اساسي في التركيبة الابداعية لراسم بدران ، هذا السبب اعتقد انه ساهم كثيرا في تشكيل شخصيته وصقل مهاراته وكان تواجده بجانب راسم بدران سببا اساسيا ـ كما ارى ـ في صياغة عمارة تراثية متجددة تتفاعل مع المكان والزمان بشكل يثير الاعجاب .. 

انه : جمـــال بدران .. والد راسم 

جمال بدران احد ابرز الفنانين العرب على الاطلاق ، وهو شخصية مظلومة تاريخيا ولم يحصل على التقدير الذي يستحقه فقد استطاع ان يؤسس في فلسطين مع رفاقه الاخرين حركة فنية وثابة في عصر الانحطاط العربي والذي كان الاستعمار يضرب اطنابه في ارجاء العالم الاسلامي و كان تعاطيه مع الفن تعاطيا جادا حضاريا وفي موسوعة الفن التشكيلي الفلسطيني الكتاب الضخم الذي ألفه د . عز الدين المناصرة و ضع جمال بدران كأول شخصية فنية يتحدث عنها لاهميته وريادته المجمع عليها .






*جمال بدران بين زخرفياته*​
المثير في هذه الشخصية الفذة هي تعدد المواهب التي تمتلكها ، فجمال بدران في الاصل زخرفي درس الزخارف الشرقية في مصر ، وخطاط ماهر وله الكثير من اللوح الخطية الرائعة ، وفنان تشكيلي تعلم .. واذكر اني قرأت كتاب للأديب الفلسطيني المشهور جبرا ابراهيم جبرا يقول انه تعلم الرسم بين يدي جمال بدران .. 

بالاضافة الى ما سبق ، فهو خبير في ترميم الاثار .. وقد شارك في ترميم المسجد الاقصى 

وهو رسام معماري ، له قدرة فائقة على رسم التفاصيل المعمارية .. واحد أعظم اعماله في رأيي الشخصي هو رسمه لمنبر صلاح الدين ، ففي عام 1969 قام المجرم اليهودي الاسترالي ( مايك دينيس روها ) بحرق منبر صلاح الدين الشهير ، والذي صنعه نور الدين محمود القائد العظيم ليضعه في الاقصى بعد تحريره من الصليبين و لكن الله شاء ان يضعه صلاح الدين .. وكان الحريق قد دمر 95 % من المنبر ولم يبق منه الا قطع صغيره .. وبعد ذلك قام جمال بدران برسم مخططات تفصيلية مطابقة للمنبر بشكل دقيق جدا .. وتم تخزين الرسومات في الكمبيوتر وحسب ما اعلم فان ملك الاردن يريد صنعه من جديد .. 






[BIMG]http://www.alaqsa-online.net/public/aqsa/images/large/saladdin_minbar2_l.jpg[/BIMG]

*صورة نادرة لمنبر صلاح الدين قبل حرقه *​
والمثير في الموضوع .. ان جمال بدران رسمه حتى بدون براغي او مسامير لان المنبر الصلي لم يكن فيه هذا الشئ ، و كان الجهد المبذول فيه ضخما و واستغرق فيه اكثر من 3 سنوات كما اعلم (لست متأكدا من هذه المعلومة ) 

من خلال هذا الكلام اريد ان اصل الى نقطة محددة : وه ياهمية البيئة الابداعية لتنمية المواهب ، راسم بدران يمتلك اصلا الموهبة الفذة .. كان من المحتمل لو لم يعش في بيئة فنية بين جده و اعمامه خيري وعبدالرزاق لما كسبت العمارة العربية هذا المعماري المتمكن ، لان اعمال جمال بدران كانت اعمال تتسم بالعمق الفكري النابع من قراءاته المتواصلة للتراث والبحث في اعماقه واعتقد ان رام واصل هذا النمط من الفن الجاد والصعب حتى اصبح اشهر معماري عربي معاصر ..

وتعدد مواهب جمال بدران انعكس على راسم نفسه ن فراسم بالاضافة الى كونه معماري فهو فنان تشكيلي و الكثير من مناظيره يرسمها بريشته المائية المغرم فيها كثيرا ، بالاضافة الى انه مصور فوتوغرافي جيد وبحاثة في التراث معرفيا وتاريخيا و فكريا .. ويعتبر هذا البحث منبع من منابع عمارته ..







مسجد بريشة راسم بدران​هل يمكن الجزم بعد ذلك ..

ان ابن الوز .. عوام ؟ 

يتبع​


----------



## روميروالمصرى (17 يونيو 2006)

مجهود عظيم تشكر عليه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (17 يونيو 2006)

موضوع جميل 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة زهى (17 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم .....
مقال رائع ...طبعا اسلوب الاخ عبدالمحسن....

ولكني اتطمع للمزيد من الصور او المشاريع...
تسلم أخي لمجهودك


----------



## arc_fares (17 يونيو 2006)

*موضوع رائع واسلوب اروع.*

شكرا اخي عبد المحسن على هذا الموضوع الرائع .
اتمنى لك التوفيق من الله وان نرى المزيد من مواضيعك الرائعة


----------



## عبدالمحسن (17 يونيو 2006)

اخي الكريم روميروالمصرى ..

شرفتني بمرورك هنــا .. تحياتي


اخي الكريم ra_sh_1984 

تسلم و شكرا على التعقيب .. ابق قريبا فما زال للحديث بقية


----------



## م/ ميدو (17 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخ عبدالمحسن


----------



## عبدالمحسن (17 يونيو 2006)

اختي الكريمة زهى .. 

شكرا على كلماتك .. و اشتقنا لمواضيعك الممتازة ، بالنسبة للموضوع فهو ملف عن راسم بدران وسأطرح فيه صور ومشاريع لمناقشة جوانب كثيرة من عمارته .. وارحب بمشاركتك ومشاركة الاخوة 

تحياتي  

اخي العزيز arc_fares 

شكرا على كلماتك الجميلة .. اسعدني مرورك 

تقبل امتناني


----------



## عبدالمحسن (18 يونيو 2006)

برغم انه متوفي منذ أكثر من 40 سنة .. الا ان تأثير لوكوربوزيه على العمارة العالمية ما زال ساطعــا ومازال المنجز الفكري لهذا الرجل متوهجــا .. و لا ريب ان هناك مجموعة من الاسباب التي تعطي هذه الحيوية و التجدد لتراث رجل غادرنا عام 1965 من اهمها وهو ما يهمني انه رجل استطاع ان يؤسس لمدرسة معمارية لها تلاميذ ينشرون هذا الفكر ويطورونه و يعطنه خليطا من افكاره و حيوية الشباب .. التي لا تنتهي 

من اين ابدأ ؟ 

هل اتحدث عن تاندو اندو شاعر الخرسانة الكبير الذي كان مغرما بمدرسة لوكوربوزيه ، ام عن الياباني المبدع ماريوبوتا شاعر الطوب ، والاضاءة الطبيعية .. والذي عمل في مكتب لوكوربوزيه ويستفيد من وجودة بجوار قامة مبدعة مثل هذا المعماري الكبير ..

حسن ُ .. هناك لا من يمكن ان نغير دفة الحديث من دون المرور عليهم وهم مجموعة الـ ( NEWYORK FIVE ) وهم خمسة من المع معماريي العالم اجتمعوا في بداياتهم ليؤسسوا مجموعة معمارية فكرية تحمل على عاتقها تطوير مبادئ العمارة الحديثة التي وضعها لوكوربوزيه ويكفي ان نعرف ان ريتشارد ماير مصمم مشروع جيتي سنتر منهم :


[BIMG]http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A9gnMihmD5VElwAADOyjzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTA4NDgyNWN0BHNlYwNwcm9m/SIG=12lrm8i40/EXP=1150705894/**http%3a//www.bgsu.edu/colleges/technology/faculty/guidera/getty.jpg[/BIMG]
*متحف جيتي الشهير .. نلاحظ انه مجلل بالبياض الذي تأثر به ماير من لوكوربوزيه*​
وايضا الفنان المعماري مايكل جريفز الذي لا يمكن ان ينكر احد تأثير اسلوبه الفني على مبادئ عمارة ما بعد الحداثة و التي صالح بينها وبين الكلاسيكية في اعماله 

[BIMG]http://images.amazon.com/images/P/0714832928.01._AA240_SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg[/BIMG]
تفصيلة واجهة من اعمال جريفز ​
اضافة الى بيتر ايزنمان احد اشهر رواد العمارة التفكيكية في العالم و اثنان اخران اقل شهرة من زملائهم الثلاثة الذين ذكرتهم آنـــفا 

من كل هذا السرد .. اريد ان التقط فكرة واحدة تهمني وهو ان معماري فذ واحد قدم للعالم بشكل عام وللحضارة الغربية خاصة مجموعة ضخمة من المعماريين الكبار الذين صنعوا نهضة معمارية عالمية و استطاعوا تكوين مدارس متعاقبة تستلهم افكارها من مدرسة واحد : مدرسة لوكوربوزيه 

وللاسف هذه العلاقة تكـــاد تكون مفقودة في العالم العربي .. اقصد علاقة المعماري ( الاستاذ ) ( المعلم ) ( الملهم الروحي ) و ( المنظر ) مع مجموعة من التلاميذ التي تبث هذا الفكر في كل مكان ، مثل المعلم الكبير حسن فتحي رحمه الله و الذي كان مدرسة متكاملة بكل المواصفات الصارمة لهذا اللفظ .. الا في نقطة واحدة ، وهي ان تلاميذ حسن فتحي كان معظمهم ليس بقدر المسئولية التاريخية التي كتبها الله لهم ، فأين هم الان ؟ اين اعمالهم واين كتبهم ؟ اين افكارهم التي طوروا بها افكار فتحي واحلامه .. بل سمعت من مصدر ثقة ان عبدالواحد الوكيل اشهرهم قد ترك العمارة وتفرغ للتجارة !! 

وبعد مقابلتي لراسم بدران .. ادركت انني امام مدرسة معماري ناضجة تحمل ايدلوجيــا فكرية محددة المعالم ، واضحة الملامح .. وبنفس الوقت يوجد اهم شرطين لتكوين هذه المدرسة وهما وجود ( استاذ ) .. ووجود ( تلاميذ ) 

قلت له في حديث جانبي .. انني اشيد في تجربته مع وائل المصري المعماري الشاب الذي يعمل معه في نفس المكتب فقد استطاع راسم ان يتبنى هذا التلميذ النجيب ويترك له الفرصة في الابداع والتصميم ومقابلة الملاك وبث افكاره .. والاعظم من ذلك هو ان يكتب اسمه على الاعمال التي يصممها وينشرها في المجلات .. وليت شعري من من المعماريين العرب الان يفعل ذلك و يعطي الفرصة لمن يعمل عنده في المكتب ان يبدع ويصمم ويقدمه للساحة المعمارية ..؟ 






*وائل المصري مع راسم بدران ومعهما الدكتور مشاري النعيم في مقابلة مجلة البناء *​

بل قال لي مهندس يعمل عند راسم بدران .. ان مكتبهم خرج اكثر من 200 معماري بعضهم من بقي الى الان ومنهم من افتتح مكتبه الخاص ومنهم من يعمل في مكتب اخر ومنهم من سافر .. وما بدلوا تبديلا 

بالمناسبة .. راسم عنده خصلة لا بد ان اشيد بها ، وهي انه ( مستمع ) جيد لا يقاطع يترك لك الفرصة في ان تقول فكرتك كاملة وهذه ميزة لا بد ان تكون عند اي معماري ناجح لانه اذا جلس مع احد الملاك و هو مستمع جيد يستطيع ان يفهم ماذا يريد المالك .. تماما مثل الطبيب النفسي 

ومن ابرز هؤلاء التلاميذ ( موفق عبدالهادي ) وبصراحة لست كثيرا من هواة اعماله ولكنه الان معماري قادم بقوة وصمم مشاريع كثيرة في العالم العربي .. ولكن النموذج الافضل في رأيي هو وائل المصري الذي اعتقد انه سيكون له حيز مهم في سماء العمارة العربية وهذه الصور لمشروع له في الكويت وبالمناسب معظم الصور من مجلة البناء :

[BIMG]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/293_1150621801.jpg[/BIMG]

*منظر قصر في الكويت .. لاحظوا اسم وائل المصري في اعلى الصورة يمين مع اسم مكتب راسم بدران ، بالاضافة الى اسلوب التصميم المشابه كثيرا لاعمال بدران وحتى منظور الطائر الذي يحبه راسم كثيرا لتوضيح تصاميمه يكررها وائل المصري *​

باذن الله الردود القادمة ساناقش جوانب اخرى من اعمال بدران بعضها من كاميرتي الخاصة خصوصا مشاريعه العملاقة


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (18 يونيو 2006)

أخي عبد المحسن، 
شكرا على هذا الطرح الجميل والعرض الرائع لرؤيتك المعمارية، من خلال استعراضك لتجربة المعماري الفذ راسم بدران وعائلته الكريمة، والمقاربة بين تجربتين إتفقتا على المبدأ واختلفتا في التوجه، والمبدأ هنا هو احترام المهنة والإخلاص لها، والسعي الجاد للرقي بمستوى الأداء.... والاختلاف في الرؤية والتوجه فأحدهما وهو المعماري لوكوربوزيه، اختار الانفصال عن تراث الأجداد والإبحار بعيدا، والآخر وهو المعماري راسم بدران، رسّخ هذا التواصل الحميم بين الأجيال... لن أطيل فالموضوع عميق ويحتاج لأكثر من قراءة حتى يمكن استيعاب المضمون والخروج بخلاصة تضيف شيئا ذو معنى. 
مشاركتك هذه تمثل إضافة لرصيد هذا الملتقى.


----------



## عبدالمحسن (18 يونيو 2006)

اخي الكريم م ميدو 

واياك اخي العزيز و شكرا على تشريفك لي هنا 
تحياتي


----------



## العرابي (18 يونيو 2006)

حمداً لله أنه كان لي شرف الجلوس امام راسم بدران وهو يحاضر .. عن فلسفته المعمارية ..

وايضا تجربته هو واسرته في المعارض التي اقاموها


شكرا عبدالمحسن


----------



## عبدالمحسن (18 يونيو 2006)

اخي الكريم جمال الهمالي اللافي 

شكــرا على التعقيب والموضوع سيكون اكثر بهاء بمشاركة الافاضل من امثالك .. و احب ان انوه الى انني لم اقصد المقارنة بين تجربة لوكوبوزيه وراسم بدران الا من ناحية وجود مدرسة تخرج اجيالا من المعماريين .. واحسبك تقصد هذا المعني 

امتناني لهذا المرور


----------



## athr25 (19 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخي عبدالمحسن على المجهود الكبير وبصراحة انت جالس تثري الموقع بكتاباتك المعماريه الجميله واتمنى ان تكتب بجريدة الرياض اخوك 


_ معماري تركي  _


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (19 يونيو 2006)

أخي عبد المحسن
نعم هذا ما قصدته بالضبط، وهو يعكس حرصك على وجود مدرسة معمارية عربية تحقق التواصل بين أجيال المعماريين، ونحن في العالم العربي نفتقد لروح الأستاذ المعلم مثلما نفتقد لروح التلميذ المتعلم الذي يقرّ بأستاذية الأستاذ ويجلس بهدوء ليتعلم ولا يستعجل النتائج... الكسب المادي أصبح هدف الجميع والرسالة مفقودة، وبالضرورة وكتحصيل حاصل سيكون الناتج عمارة تائهة وحائرة... وأنا أسميها عمارة اللامعنى.
أنا أعرف الإنسان من خلال كتاباته واهتماماته وهذا الأمر بديهي ومتعارف عليه، ولهذا فحواري مع الأشخاص وفهمي لشخصيتهم المعمارية وتوجهاتهم الفكرية يكون من خلال طبيعة مشاركاتهم وكتاباتهم... واختيارك أخي عبد المحسن لهذه المقاربة بين معماري الشرق ومعماري الغرب من خلال قاسم مشترك يجمع بينهما وهو روح الأستاذية التي تميزهما، يبنبئ عن طبيعة التوجه لديك... لهذا كان تعليقي مركزا حول هذه النقطة... فأنا لن أضيف جديدا في التعليق على الموضوع المنشور مباشرة، فقناعتي برسالة راسم بدران قديمة جدا بدأت مع مقالة منشورة بمجلة فنون عربية" العراقية" بعنوان معماريون عرب معاصرون" سنة 1990 م. وربما هذا الموضوع الذي يلخص لمحاضرة المعماري راسم بدران والتي عنونها ب" مسار من التراث" أضاف معلومة قيّمة حول المرجعية التي شكلت شخصية هذا المعماري الفذ، وتسلط الضوء على القيمة الأساسية للبيت والعائلة في تشكيل الشخصية المتميزة للأجيال، وهو ما أؤمن به كثيرا، فالبيت والعائلة هما المدرسة الأولى والحقيقية، وما المدراس العامة إلاّ صك عبور للوظيفة والممارسة المهنية، يتعلم فيها الطالب كيف يمسك الورقة والقلم، ولكنها لن تعلمه ماذا يكتب ولا كيف يكتب ولا لمن يكتب أو يرسم.
أخي عبد المحسن، شكرا لمجاملتك ويشرفني كثيرا المشاركة.


----------



## Arch_M (19 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة عن معماري كبييييير وبارز في توجهه وفكره المعماري 
اتطلع للمزيد عن راسم بدران وخصوصا مشروعه الشهير (قصر الحكم) حيث اذكر اني كنت طالبا يستهويني ولازال يستوهيني هذا المشروع لما لمسته من اصالة وفن المعمار لدى هذا المعماري العظيم 
شكرا لك واتطلع مرة اخرى لجديدك


----------



## عبدالمحسن (19 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز العرابي .. 

فعلا المحاضرة رغم انها قصيرة جدا والتنظيم كان متواضعــا .. الا انها غزيرة المعاني 

شكرا على ردك .. وان كان ثمة ما تضيفه في محاضرة راسم فسأكون سعيدا باضافتك ولو على شكل نقاط مقتضبة لاني اريد ان يكون الموضوع ملف كامل عن راسم بدران واعماله 

شكرا على ردك


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (20 يونيو 2006)

أهلا أهلا أهلا بك عبدالمحسن ،، وبقلمك الرائع المبدع الجميل ،، غيبتك يا صاحبي كانت طويلة ،، وكنت انتظر عودتك كل يوم ،، فجئتنا اليوم بنورٍ يؤنسنا ويعيد الينا من غاب ،، فهذه زهى ، وهذا جمال يعود بعد ان غاب عنا فترة طويلة وكذلك Arch_M وبقية الزملاء الافاضل أعادهم موضوعك فكتبوا يرحبون بالكاتب والمكتوب ،، أهلاً بك وبالمعلم أبو جمال وبالزملاء اللذين عقبوا على الموضوع ،،

حدثني الدكتور وليد السيد ،، وهو أحد تلاميذ راسم بدران النجباء ،، انه غالبا ما يعرف عندهم بالمعلم ،، وهو أمر يناسب ما كتبته عنه في جانب المدرسة والاتباع ،، والحقيقة ان لراسم بدران مدرسة معمارية خاصة ،، وهما اختلفنا او اتفقنا معها الا انها تحمل طابع خاص يكاد يميزها عن غيرها ،، حتى لكأنك تعرف اعماله من طابعها بدون قبل ان تعرف انه هو المصمم ،، وسيحاول بيت المعماريين العرب القاء الضوء على هذه المدرسة وصاحبها بشكل اوسع في القريب ان شاء الله ،، علما ان الدكتور وليد السيد قد اجاب عنها وعن تجربته معها في معرض رد له على احد الاسئلة التي نشرت في مقابلته في بيت المعماريين العرب (المقابلة منشورة هنا) وهو امر ربما يدعم التوجه في تجميع مصادر المعرفة عن علم بارز كراسم بدران.

ما يؤلم في تجربة راسم بدران هو التجاهل الذي يواجه من الاعلام العربي ،، ومع ان هذا امر ملحوظ فيما يخص المبدعين في المجالات العمراتية في الوطن العربي بشكل عام ،، الا ان كتابة جيمس ستيل عن السيرة المهنية لراسم بدران لأول مره في كتاب ينشر في باللغة الانجليزية امر محزن لي شخصيا ،، كنت اود ان يكون الكاتب عربي وان ينشر بالعربية ،، ولبنشر ستيل وغيره عنه بلغات العالم كلها ،، لكن محبيه وعاشقي فنه الرفيع في وطنه الكبير يستحقون ان يقابلهم بلغتهم ولغته ليفهمون ما يقول وليبقى في الذاكرة أكثر ،، اعرف ان هناك مشكلة مستعصية في موضوع النشر العربي بشكل عام ،، لكن هذا لا يمسح الالم بل يضاعفه.

أشكرك عبدالمحسن ، واطلب منك ان تواصل لنستمتع ،، حفظك الله ورعاك وتقبل كل التحايا والتقدير ..


----------



## عبدالمحسن (20 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز تركي ( athr25 ) 

مرة أخرى تغمرني بلطفك .. واعتز كثيرا بكلماتك 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عبدالمحسن (20 يونيو 2006)

اخي الفاضــل جمــال الهمالي اللافي 

في البداية كنت انوي ان اتحدث عن جانب الاستاذية في عمارة راسم بدران باقتضاب .. ردك يفتح شهيتي للتوسع لاني اعتقد اننا نتحدث عن جانب مهم وسبب اساسي لتطوير العمارة العربية وهو خلق هذه العلاقة التواصلية بين اجيال متعاقبة تنتقل من خلالها الخبرات والافكار و المهارات ولا تموت بموت صاحبهــا ..

التلميذ الذي يريد ان يتعلم العمارة هو في النهاية " طالب علم " .. واي طالب علم في العالم لا بد له من استاذ .. وربما اساتذة ، ينهل من علمهم ويستفيد من تجاربهم و قدراتهم ويأخذ الافضل منها ، وفي نهاية المطاف يشكل التلميذ شخصيته المستقلة والتي هي : مزيج من افضل ما لدى اساتذته وقراءاته الشخصية الخاصة .. وهكذا يكسب مجتمعه استاذا جديدا قد يكون اقل من اساتذته و قد يكون الانجب والافضل والاشهر ..

حقيقة متردد في ذكر مثال لان الموضوع لا يحتاج الى ذلك والقضية كما يبدو لي متفق عليها وان اختلفنا في التفاصيل .. ولكن قد يرسخ المثال الذي سأقوله ما تريد قوله اليها الفاضل .. 

لم يمر على الخلق استاذ ومعلم مثل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .. ولن يمر ..
احد تلاميذه عليه السلام عبدالله ين عمر رضي الله عنه..
واحد تلاميذ بن عمر النجباء والذي تأثروا به تأثرا واضحا نافع مولي ابن عمر وقد روى الكثير من الاحاديث عن استاذه ..
ودرس على نافع امام دار الهجرة الامام مالك رحمه الله 
ودرس على الامام مالك وحفظ الموطأ على يديه الامام الظاهرة الشافعي رحمه الله 
واخذ من الشافعي امام اهل السنة احمد بن حنبل رحمه الله 
و اخذ الحديث من احمد الامام البخاري رحمه الله 

والسلسلة تستمر .. وهذا التواصل بين اجيال متعاقبة ساهم في تكوين تلاميذ عمالقة لأن هذا النوع من العلاقات العلمية تتميز بأنها عامل اساسي في انتقال الخبرات والمهارات و العلوم ..وتجهز التلميذ لنقل العلم الى اجيال اخرى 

واعتقد اخي العزيز جمال ان من اسباب ثراء العمارة في الحضارة الغربية هو تنوع التيارات الفكرية في بحر العمارة المتلاطم .. وهذا التنوع لم يكن ليكون لولا وجود مدارس عديدة اسسها اساتذة كبار مثل لوكوربوزيه وفرانك لويد رايت و لويس كاان وميس فان دروه او حتى المعماري الكبير فوستر وبيانو وماير و المجنون فرانك جيري 


وقديما قال الاصوليون كلمة جميله لمن يطلب العلم بلا استاذ : 

من كان شيخه كتابه ..
كان خطأه اكثر من صوابه 

شكرا على ردك .. حضور الافاضل مثلك ينير جوانب المكان 

تحياتي


----------



## المهندسة زهى (20 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ....
اذن سؤالنا الاخير اخي ...لماذا نخن نفتقر لوجود المعلم او الاستاذ ؟لماذا لاتوجد سلسلة متتابعة ؟
مع ان الغرب اكثر اختلافا وتنوعا ولكن هناك تواصل وتعاون ؟؟

ونحن الاولى بالعمل المتعاون نفتقر لهذه الاجواء ...ولوسلمنا بأن عدد المهندسين مختلف او قليل بالنسبة للخارج ...فلايوجد حتى نسبة ولو بسيطة من نجاح الآخرين 

هناك تناقضات وخصوصا لو تكلمنا بلغة الارقام ؟!!

وهو نفسه السبب الذي يجعلنا نتساءل لماذا شهرة المهندسين او المعماريين بعالمنا العربي او الاسلامي تكاد تكون معدومة
اي على مر السنين هناك اسماء اشخاص برزوا على الساحة ولكن قلة (يعني كل كم عقد او عقود هناك شخصية )
؟؟


----------



## المهندسة زهى (20 يونيو 2006)

فيصل الشريف قال:


> أشكرك عبدالمحسن ، واطلب منك ان تواصل لنستمتع ،، حفظك الله ورعاك وتقبل كل التحايا والتقدير ..




نعم اخي ....واصل لنستمتع 
و لك التحية


----------



## عبدالمحسن (20 يونيو 2006)

اخي الكريم Arch_M 

قي الردود القادمة سأطرح مجموعة من اعمال بدران للنقاش مثل مركز الملك عبدالعزيز ، و سوق الرياض للتعمير ، و منزلين صممهما راسم ، وربما مسجد الملك عبدالعزيز ان وجدت المشروع ... بالاضافة الى قصر الحكم بالتأكيد لانه مشروع مهم و مفصلي في تاريخ راسم بدران 

تقبــــل تحيــاتي


----------



## عبدالمحسن (20 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز فيصــل .. 

شكرا على الترحيب .. وبصدق والله مهما قدمت في المنتدى فلن يصل الى 1% مما تفعله انت هنا او في موقعك الرائع بيت المعماريين العرب والذي يتم فيه كل هذا بجهود فردية .. فشكر الله لك سعيك وجهدك 

وعندما اتحدث أنا عن راسم و يتحدث الدكتور وليد السيد .. فبضاعتي مزجــاة عند هذا الرجل الفاضل ، الذي نتفق على تقديره و تقدير معلمه الجليل راسم بدران .. وبودي لو امكن ان يشارك معنا الدكتور وليد في هذا الملف عن راسم بدران .. الذي اتمنى ان يجمع اعمالا كثيرة لراسم .. وسأحرص قدر الامكان على ان يكون عرضي للمشاريع عرضــا " نقديا " وليس من قبيل التطبيل والمدح و لا الهجــاء بطبيعة الحال 

بخصوص تجاهل الاعلام لمبدعي العمارة فهذا جانب ألم من آلام العمارة العربية .. ومـا أكثرهــا 

ولكن اخي فيصل لماذا نلوم الاعلام ومحاضرة راسم بدران التي اتحدث عنهــا لم يحضرها سوى 30 شخص رغم انها ليست المحاضرة الوحيدة بل هناك ست محاضرات اخرى ..اين المعماريون ؟ اين المهتمون في قضايا العمارة و التراث .. اين طلبة العمارة ؟ 

طبعا المحاضرات اقيمت صباحا .. وفي نفس المكان ليلا كان هناك حفل توزيع جوائز حضرها امير ، فامتلأ المكان بالمعماريين و دكاترة الكليات و الطلبة .. سبحان الله 

عمومــا باذن الله حريص على اكمال هذا الملف بما يبيض الوجه .. وباذن الله المنتدى بتوفيق الله ثم بجهودك وجهود الاخوة الاعضاء من افضل لأفضـــــــل ..

تحياتي وامتناني لحفاوة الترحيب


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (21 يونيو 2006)

الأخوين الفاضلين/ عبد المحسن وفيصل الشريف
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
بداية أشكر لكم ترحيبكم بي في هذا الملتقى العزيز. 
لقد سعدت جدا بقراءة المقابلة التي أجراها أخي فيصل مع الدكتور وليد السيد، وشدني إليها هذا التناغم والثراء الفكري والوجداني والأخلاقي بين الشخصيات المتحاورة والشخصيات التي تناولها الحوار بالذكر، وهو ما يبشر ببزوغ فجر الحضارة الإسلامية من جديد على أيدي هؤلاء العظماء، فحضارتنا أبدا لن ينضب معينها مادام هناك من يسعى لرأب الصدع وتصحيح المسار وتجديد الفكر... شخصية المعلم المتواضع، السمح في خلقه والثري في تجربته ورصيده المعرفي، الذي يعرف ما له وما عليه، الذي يتميز بوضوح الرؤية وسمو الهدف. هذا ما قرأته من خلف سطور الحوار الذي دار بين المهندس فيصل الشريف والدكتور وليد السيد، الذي شدتني مقالاته التي ينشرها بموقع بيت المعماريين العرب، وقد زادت معرفتي بشخصيته، إحتراما وتقديرا له وقناعة بصدق ما يكتبه.
الجذور الضاربة في العمق والراسخة في الأرض والتي أنبتت هؤلاء الرواد، والبيئة المرتبطة بأصالتها ومتشبثة بقيمها، التي نشؤوا فيها لهي الرصيد والمعين الذي ينهل منه كل ساعي إلى الخير.
أحب دائما أن أنسب الأزمة التي تعيشها العمارة العربية في جوانبها التعليمية والتنظيرية والتطبيقية إلى أزمة الأخلاق، فغياب هذا الجانب هو الذي أفرز الكثير من السلبيات التي تعانيها عمارتنا العربية المعاصرة.
أخي الفاضل عبدالمحسن، مواضيعك القيمة والتي تثريها بحوارك هي التي تفتح شهية أعضاء الملتقى للمشاركة... شكرا على كل كلمة خطتها يداك وبارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك وأعانك على فعل الخير.


----------



## Blue Bird (21 يونيو 2006)

شكرااا علي المجهود الرائع والكتابه المفيده جدا - شخصيا انا ما كنتش اعرف هذا المعماري الا من خلال موضوعك - بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالمحسن (23 يونيو 2006)

اختي الكريمة زهــى ..

غياب هذه العلاقة الجميلة بين استاذ وتلاميذ شئ مؤلم بكل تأكيــد .. واحب ان انوه الى نقطتين :

الى ان تاريخنا الاسلامي حافل بعلاقات تواصلية بين اجيال مختلفة بشكل فريد .. السبب في غيابها الحالي هو حالة " الهبوط الحضاري " الذي تعيشه الامة ي الوقت الحالي و الذي يلقي بالمسئولية على الاجيال الشابة باعادة سريان الدم في شرايين الامة وقراءة التاريخ جيدا لمعرفة لماذا تخلفنا ..

النقطة الثانية هو ان هناك علاقة تلمذة من نوع آخر .. وهي ايضا مفقودة في العالم الاسلامي ايضا .. وهي ما اسميها " التلمذة الغير مباشرة " من خلال كتب معماري ما او من خلال اعماله او من خلال محاضراته او من خلال معارض يقيمها ..

فمثلا المعماري الياباني نكاتا مصمم دار الفنون في طوكيو في اعماله روح العمارة العضوية متتبعا في هذا النهج فرانك لويد رايت و يطبق مبادئ هذا التوجه بلمسات انيقة ويعتبر من ابرز رواد هذا التوجه في اسيا .. وهو يصرح انه فرانك لويد رايت ابوه الروحي ومغرم بها كثيرا .. مع انه لم يقابله مطلقا 

ولكن تتلمذ من خلال الكتب ودراسة مشاريع رايت الكثيرة .. 

هذه العلاقة مفقودة لان تواصل المعماري العربي من الكتاب المعماري مفقود .. هل تستطيعي ان تتخيلي انه لو لم يقم جيمس ستيل بتأليف كتاب عن بدران لما كان هناك اي كتاب عن راسم ؟ واللوم يفع على راسم نفسه الذي لم يحاول تأليف كتاب يجمع اعماله و رؤيته المعمارية للمعماريين العرب .. هذا شئ مؤسف الوم فيه بدران وغيره . وحتى كتاب جيمس ستيل ارى انه ليس بحجم المتوقع و كان ينفصه الكثير الكثير من مشاريع راسم المهمة .

لكن بدران قام بعمل سنة (بتشديد النون ) جميلة وهي المعرض الرائع الذي قام به ، وقد الححت عليه ان يهتم بعرضه في العواصم العربية و وقال بأنه ينوي ذلك .. لان عرضه هنا مهم للمعماريين الشباب العرب .. كما هو مهم عرض اعمالنا على الغرب من باب التواصل المعرفي 

شكرا لك التشجع ... وباذن الله اليوم اطرح اول مشاريع راسم للنقاش و سيكون سعيدا لو كان هناك تعليقات من الاخوة سواء موافقة او اختلافا ..

تقبل تحياتي وشكري


----------



## عبدالمحسن (23 يونيو 2006)

يقول الصوفية : 
من ذاق .. عــــرف ! 

و من اراد ان يعرف عمــارة راسم بدران فلا بد له من ان يتذوق تصميم هذا المشروع الاستثنائي في تاريخ العمارة العربية المعاصرة خصوصا انه جمع بين ابرز معماريي العالم العربي و جمـــع ايضا ـ في رأيي الشخصي ـ بين نقيضين .. لا يجتمعان : النجـــاح و ..
والفشــــل ! 

ولكــــن : كيف ، ولماذا ؟! 

هذا المشروع هو مركز التعمير التجــاري وهو سوق في المنطقة القديمة لمدينة الرياض صممه راسم بدران مع المعماري المصري الكبير د . عبدالحليم ابراهيم كرؤية مشتركة لاثنين اعتبرهمـا وبدون مواربة او تردد ابرز معماريين عربيين .. وهذا المشروع فيه من العبر و الدروس الشئ الكثير و أعتقد ان فهمه جيدا يعطي القارئ فكرة مختصرة عن عمــارة بدران .. بكل ابداعها وتميزهـــا .. وبكل ايجابياتها و سلبياتهــا .. 

يقع المشروع كمــا أسلفت في قلب الرياض القديمة و في موقع ممتاز من هذه المنطقة و هي منطقة صغيرة ولكنها مكتظة بالمقرات المهمة مثل قصر الحكم الذي صممه بدران ايضا وفيه امارة الرياض وامانة مدينة الرياض و المحكمة الكبرى و الاسواق القديمة مثل " سوق الزل " وغيره .. ويحتوي على محلات تجارية و مكاتب و وحدات سكنية .

وقبل الدخول في تفاصيل المشروع من المهم جدا ان نرى الموقع العام للارض ( 77 الف متر) وسأشير لماذا في التعليق على الصورة :







الموقع العام للارض .. وهي شبه مستطيلة و نلاحظ المربعات الصغيرة داخل الارض وهي بيوت طينية قديمة تمت ازالتها و المهم في الصورة هو الشارع الذي يقسم الارض الى شطرين متساويين وهو شارع العطايف من الشوارع المهمة في هذه المنطقة وسنرى كيف تعامل بدران وعبدالحليم ابراهيم معه​
من اهم سمــات عمارة بدران ( وعبدالحليم ايضا ولكن سنركز على بدران ) هي انه يتعامل مع المشروع الذي يصممه " معماريا " و " عمرانيــا " واعني انه لا يغفل عن تأثير المشروع على المحيط العمراني سواء سلبا او ايجابا ولا يصمم كما يفعل الكثيرون دون الاكتراث بما يدور حول الموقع خصوصا في المشاريع الكبيرة التي تكون عادة نقطة جذب للجمهور .. 

ولأن راسم بدران مغرم بالتاريخ حتى الثمالة .. 
فهو شديد الاهتمام بالنسيج العمراني للمنطقة التي يصمم بهــا .. و حتى أبدو اكثر دقة فأن اغلاق شارع قديم يعتبر عنده امرا مؤلمــا وعندما تصمم مشروع ضخم مثل هذا في منطقة مكتظة فانه من الخطأ ان تضع كتلة ضخمة تجثم على قلب المنطقة و تصبح كائنا غريبا عن هذا النسيج .. الذي هو فسيفساء من الطرق و الممرات و الازقة بل من المهم و المهم جدا ان يتفاعل المبنى مع المكان ويضيف اليه و 
الصورة التالية توضح ما ارمي اليه : 






 الموقع العام للمشروع ، التصميم ليس واضحا هنا و هذا ليس مهما ، ما اريد التركيز عليه هنا كيف انه حافط على معظم الشوارع المتصلة بالنسيج العمراني للحي ولاحظو الاسهم الجانبية والتي تمثل الشوارع وكيف تم احترامها خصوصا وهو الاهم شارع العطايف الذي ما زال يشق السوق الى قسمين وسنرى بعد قليل ماذا فعل المصممان به ​
شارع العطايف تم استخدامه كمكــون اساسي لفكرة المشروع بل حتى المسجد القديم الموجود على شارع العطايف تم احترامه والاحتفاظ به على نفس الاسم القديم وسأشرح هذا الكلام من خلال هذا المنظور :






هذا المنظور يوضح كيف تخترق المركبات في شارع العطايف السوق والمحلات التجارية في تناغم جميل بين المشاة والمركبات و لاحظوا كيف تم معالجة الشارع بالخيام المقوسة و المشغولات الحديدة بألوان جذابة ايضا تم تبليط الشارع بنوع مميز من الجرانيت و الحجر وفيه عربات تجرها الخيول و دراجات للاطفال للتأجير فاعطت السوق جوا حياة .. وأي حيـــاة !​
طبــعا معظم رواد هذا المنتدى من الشباب .. من المهم فهم هذه الابعاد العمرانية العميقة وليس فقط الاهتمام بالواجهات و الاظهار والابهار .. من المهم نحفظ للأماكن التاريخية هيبتها وجلالتهــا وحضورهــا والامم الاخرى خصوصا الغربية منها تسن قوانين تجرم فيها المعماري الذي لا يحترم التاريخ في مثل هذه المناطق سواء كان مشروعا جديدا او ترميمــا .. لذا لا مناص من ان نشيد بهذا التصرف من راسم بدران وعبدالحليم ابراهيم .

هذه اللقطة للسوق بكامله وهي لقطة هامة سنتوقف عندها كثيرا :






كعادة بدران منظور علوي للمشروع وهو من اروع المناظير تصميما ورسما ، وباذن الله سنسلط الضوء على الاظهار عند راسم بدران في رد مستقل ولكن هنا اريد ان ننظر كيف ان التصميم هو انعكاس للنسيج العمراني للمنطقة ​
طبعا يوضح هذا المنظور التصميم بكل تفاصيله : لاحظوا الساحات الموزعة في ارجاء المكان مع النوافير و التشجير ، لاحظوا البوابات والمداخل ، ولاحظوا الاسقف المقوسة الحمراء للممرات والشوارع والتي تذكرنا بالاسواق القديمة في الشام 

اطلت في شرح احترام النسيج العمراني للمنطقة لأهميتها ، واريد ان اشرح جانبا اخر من الجوانب الاساسية في السوق .. من خلال هذه الصورة :







صورة لقرية نجدية قديمة ( الدرعية ) لاحظوا ألوانها الطينية تعكس عمارتها الصحراوية وحالة الفقر المدقع التي كانت تعيشه​
الاسواق الان ليست مكانا للتبضع فقط ، بل اصبحت مكانا يقضي فيه افراد الاسرة يوما كاملا او نصف يوم ( وهذا بالمناسبة شئ سلبي وله آثار اجتماعية ضارة ولكن ليس موضوعنا ) والمصممان ملتزمان بالخط التراثي واحترام عمارة المكان .. وعمارة هذا المكان عمارة صحراوية جافة والوانها محدودة ( طيني مع جص ابيض واذا كان هناك ماء ممكن لون اخضر يضاف اليهمــا ) .. اذن الالوان محدودة والمفردات قد لا تساعدهم كثيرا كما يبدو .. 
اذن 
و بناء على هذه الصورة : هل كبل ( التراث/ المكــان ) المصممان لتصميم سوق رتيب بألوان صحراوية ؟ 
اعتقد ان الجواب : لا 
وانظروا الى هذه الصورة : 






منظور للمر الرئيسي لاحظوا الالوان الزاهية التي تحيط بالمكان ( بني بيج احمر بحري بياض الخيام وخضرة التشجير ) ​
العمارة الاحتفالية .. عمارة الفرح والألوان الزاهية .. وعمارة الاثارة دائما ما تكون مناسبة للاسواق وهذا ما نلاحظه هنــا والتي اضافت الى السوق وقدمت له هذا الاثارة البصرية التي تجعل من المــكان يعج بالحياة ولو اعدت وضع الصورة التي وضعتها في بداية المقال لاتضح جزء كبير من المعني الذي اريد قوله :




لاحظو الخيام ذات التصميم المميز .. لاحظوا استخدام الحديد الاحمر و البحري .. ولاحظوا استخدام الملاقف ( ابراج تبريد الهواء ) والتي اعطت اضافة بصرية للواجهة .. اعتقد انها عمارة احتفالية بامتياز ..


حتى المداخل : 






منظور لأحد المداخل ونلاحظ فيه ان تصميم الخيمة و الحديد اعطت رسالة ترحيبية بالزوار ، هذا جزء من براعة اي معماري في العالم وهي ارسال رسائل لمستخدمي المشروع من خلال مفردات وتفاصيل معمارية معينة هذه الرسائل امــا ان تعبر عن قداسة المكان وهيبته او بساطته او فرحه و احتفائه بهم .. وليست اشكال لا معنى لهــا ​
حقيقة المشروع ضخم .. و بدون أي مبالغة مقال صغير لا يمكنه تغطية كل الجوانب الموجودة فيه سواء الايجابية او السلبية و لكن كما تقول العرب : 

ما لا يدرك كلــه 
لا يترك جلـــــه !


----------



## عبدالمحسن (23 يونيو 2006)

بعد كل هذا الكلام والمدح الثناء .. وقد يعتبره البعض تطبيل 
هل فشل هذا المشروع ؟ 

اممممممممم ..

كلمة فشل كلمة قاسية نوعــا ما ، اشعر بالحرج ان اصف عملا رائعا لعملاقين كبيرين بالفشل ولكن اعطوني فرصة لأخفف من قسوة هذه الكلمة واتركوني اقول : لم ينجح ، او لم يحقق النجاح المتوقع ، او اي كلمة من هذا القبيل 

لكن لماذا .. ؟ 

قبل ان اجيب على هذا السؤال .. دعوني اذكر ان ما ساقوله بعد قليل رأيي الشخصي ، وانا اعلم انكم تعلمون انه رأيي .. ولكن اقصد انه قد ياتي احد من سكان الرياض و يرى انه نجح .. فالموضوع نسبي وليس حقيقة لا تقبل النقاش .. واتمنى من كل قلبي ان يكون رأيي خطأ 

المشروع باختصار لم ينجح .. رغم الجهود المبذولة وهو يعاني من مشاكل سأوجزهــا على شكل نقاط :

موقع المشروع لا يحبه كثيرا اهل الرياض ، في مدن العالم كلها وسط المدينة عادة ما يكون منطقة تجاربة من الدرجة الاولى .. لكن الرياض مختلفة ، لاسباب كثيرة ، والشركة المصممة عملت دراسات جدوى اقتصادية على الموقع .. وبصراحة اشك في مصداقيتها ..

وهذا العامل الاساسي في فشل المشروع .. قد لا يكون للمعماري دور في هذه المشكلة ، وهذا صحيح ، ولكن انا أرى ان السوق لو كان في مكــان آخر لربما فشل ايضا .. صحيح ان موقع اي سوق سبب كافي في نجاحه او فشله .. لكن هناك عوامل اخرى ساهمت في هذا الاخفاق تخص التصميم المعماري .

تصميم السوق يعتمد على محاكاة المدن العربية القديمة ، ازقة متعرجة و ممرات متسعة تضيق فجأة او تنتهي بطريق مسدود ، وفيها نوع من العفوية في التصميم وعدم التماثل .. لذا انا كمعماري عندما ازور السوق استمتع كثيرا كثيرا بفراغاته المفاجأة .. وازقته الظريفة 

لكن أمي مثلا لاتحبه .. والكثير من معارفي واقاربي و اصدقائي لا يحبون هذا الشئ فيه تحديدا .. يقولون انه صعب الوصف فيها نوع من العشوائية في التنظيم .. ممراته الضيقة في اطراف السوق مخيفة ..

و احب ان انبه الى ان رأي المستخدمين غير المعماريين مهم جدا للمعماري ، تذكروا اخوتي الكرام الى اننا نصمم (( لهم )) وليس لنا فقط ، في البداية كنت استنكر رأيهم خصوصا ايام الكلية وأرى انهم لا يفهمون و الوعي متدني واشياء من هذا القبيل ، ولكن هذا التعالي من أي معماري علامة سلبية .. لنفتح آذاننا للناس ونسمع ارائهم فهذا منفذ نسمع منا نقد مهم لأي معماري 

واصحاب المحلات ايضا بسبب هذا التصميم يشتكون من ان الوصف صعب .. والمحلات العلوية بعضها في اماكن منزوية لا يصل اليها الا القليل من الزبائن .. ومن خلال سؤالي للبائعين ألمس عدم رضا من التصميم ، ولولا الايجار السنوي المناسب لخرجوا منذ زمن كما قال احدهم ، و اعرف صديقا له مكتب هناك .. وصف لي مكتبه ولم اصل له الا بصعوبة ، لان مداخل المشروع غير واضحة كثيرا ..وعندما سألته لماذا هنا مكتبك ، قال لي الايجار رخيص .. وهذا كافي بالنسبة لي . 

ايضا المحلات صغيرة .. عرض الفتحة لا يزيد عن 4 متر ، فرصة عرض البضائع محدودة وسقف المحل منخفض كثيرا .. واعتقد ان هذا السبب جعل الكثير من اصحاب الماركات المعروفة يهربون من السوق ، و الان كل السوق محلات متواضعة ، وهذه نقطة هامــة بالنسبة للتجــار .. فعرض فترينة الدكان شئ حيوي في عالم التسويق و على المعماري ان يساعدهم على الترويج لبضائعهم .. بل حتى مساحة الدكاكين الضيقة تمنع من وجود مستودع صغير للتخزين القصير الاجل .. 

المشكلة الاخرى .. ان السوق غير مكيف ، وحرارة الرياض معظم ايام السنة ملتهبة .. و الحمدالله نساء المملكة ملتزمون بحجاب ساتر لكل انحاء الجسم وهذا يجعل الحرارة في هذ المكان عالية كثيرا ، ومع ان المصمم وضع ملاقف هواء للتبريد الطبيعي .. ولكن وبصراحة غير مفيدة ، او ربما غير كافية .

طبعا قد يختلف احد مع ما قلته .. هذا شئ طبيعي ، ولكن ازيد في الكلام واقول ان المشروع مصمم على اساس انه سيبنى على مرحلتين، لم يبنى الا المرحلة الاولى فقط ، والغت الشركة فكرة الثانية نهائيا و العقار اخوتي الكرام من اكثر اوعية الاستثمار امنا في العالم كله ومتوسط الدخل له عادة ما يكون 10% سنويا من كلفة المشروع ..
هل تصدقون ان هذا المشروع الصخم دخله سنويا 3% فقــط؟ رغم اني ارى ان ادارة السوق تقوم بعمل دعايات ترويج مكثفة و تضع جوائز وسيارات ومع ذلك وبكل المقاييس يعتبر عائد منخفض جدا 

ومن اهم اسباب هذا التدني بالاضافة الى ما سبق كلفة المشروع الباهظة والتي اعتقد انها من اهم مشاكل عمارة راسم بدران بشكل عام و سأتحدث عن هذه النقطة باستفاضة في رد منفصـــل باذن الله .

هــذا الكلام لا يقلل من عمارة راسم بدران الذي اصنفه انه افضل معماري عربي على الاطلاق بعد العملاق حسن فتحي و اكثرهم عطاء وابداع و عمق و ثقافة .. 

والمعماري الذي بلا خطيئة فليرمــها بحجر !


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (23 يونيو 2006)

أخي/ عبد المحسن الذياب
أشكرك جدا على هذا الطرح وهذا التحليل المتعمق والمنهجي لعمارة راسم بدران. 
أما فيما يتعلق بالإشكاليات الحاصلة في تصميم المشروع، وما يعانيه أصحاب المحلات من ضيق مساحة العرض والفراغات أو موقعها، فأنا عندما أسقطت هذا الوصف على حالة أسواق مدينة طرابلس القديمة، لم أجد أي مبرر واضح لرفض فكرة المشروع المعتمدة على محاكات الأسواق التقليدية، حيث متعة التسوق وجماليات المكان.
لو تحول هذا المشروع لسوق للصناعات التقليدية، أعتقد أنه سينجح بنسبة مائة في المائة، فالعلاقة بالمكان ترتبط أساسا بما يقدمه من خدمات وطبيعة هذه الخدمات وعلاقتها الروحية والثقافية... الشئ الوحيد الذي يجعلني أتحفظ كثيرا على هذه الأسواق هو ضيق الممرات في الأسواق التقليدية والتي تطل عليها المحلات التجارية، وحالة الإزدحام التي تنشأ واختلاط النساء بالرجال، هذا الأمر يجعلني أشعر بالخجل من هذا المنظر المؤذي في أسواق المدن القديمة. وبطبيعة الحال فهذا يعتبر أحد أهم أسباب فشل المشروع، لأنه لا يوفر الخصوصية والحصانة لمرتاديه من النساء العفيفات الطاهرات، وهو ما سبب لهن حالة النفور من المكان.
لهذا فتغيير نشاط المشروع كما أسلفت ربما سيغير من الانطباع والصورة السلبية التي تشكلت حوله.


----------



## المعماري (23 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك أخي عبد المحسن كثيرا على ماتكتبه.....

ولكن الا ترى انك تعطي المعمار راسم أكثر مما يستحق.....

((((( فتصاميمة عادية بكل المقاييس )))))

فأينه عن الفن المواكب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ قد يفهم البعض قصدي......
............................... اينه عما يحدث الان.........................

واشكرك أخي مرة أخرى..............

وواصل ابداعك كما عودتنا....


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (23 يونيو 2006)

ربما ينطبق على أعمال راسم بدران ما يعرف إصطلاحا، بالسهل الممتنع، ولكن محاولات راسم بدران الساعية لإعادة تأصيل القيم الحضارية للعمارة الإسلامية في العمارة المعاصرة هي ما يعطيه هذا الاحترام والتقدير في زمن يتهافت فيه الجميع على تكريس حالة التقليد والتماهي في الحضارة الغربية ومشاريعها الثقافية الفاشلة والمتعارضة مع أبسط القيم الإنسانية، فما بالك بتعارضها مع قيمنا الدينية.
العمارة ليست شكل نحبه ونعجب به أو نكرهه وننفر منه، العمارة حالة ثقافية تعكس كينونة مجتمع.


----------



## عبدالمحسن (24 يونيو 2006)

اخي الكريم بلو بيرد ... 

سعيد انك تعرفت على راسم بدران من خلال هذا المقال ، ولا شكر على واجب يا صديقي 

تحياتي


----------



## عبدالمحسن (24 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز جمال اللافي .. 

مرة اخرى تضيف للموضوع بمشاركاتك القيمة .. ومسألة تحول السوق الى مكان للصناعات التقليدية فكرة قد تكون أجدى من وضعه الحالي ، مع ان العائد سيظل في كل الاحوال منخفضا لأن الصناعات التقليدية في الرياض هامش ربحيتها ضعيف ووجودها لأسباب تتعلق بالهوية الثقافية للمدينة أكثر من العوائد الربحية التي تحققها .. 

لكن انا لم افهم كلامك بخصوص سوق طرابلس ، حقيقة انا ليس عندي فكرة عن هذا المشروع ومن صممه .. واذا كان بالامكان ان تتحفنا به فسيكون شيئا رائعـــا .. 

انا متفق تماما مع ردك الاول والثاني الا في نقطة واحدة وهي ان اعمال بدران ( سهل ممتنع) واعتقد انها معقدة .. وفيما عدا ذاك فنحن متفقان  

تحياتي


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (24 يونيو 2006)

أخي/ عبد المحسن ذياب
أسواق طرابلس القديمة هي أسواق تقليدية تاريخية وليست مشروعا جديدا... أما فيما يتعلق بمشروع راسم بدران، فلا استطيع التعليق عليه إلا من خلال التحليل القيم الذي أتحفتنا به، والمعايشة الميدانية أقدر على تقييم أي مشروع.... أما بالنسبة لجانب الربح، فهناك الكثير من المشاريع التي لا يكون الهدف من ورائها تحقيق العوائد المالية، بقدر ما تكون الأهداف ثقافية أو سياسية أو اجتماعية أو غير ذلك. 
بارك الله فيك أخي عبد المحسن


----------



## hossin (25 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك علي هذه المقال


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بسم الله ماشاء الله تبارك الله ... اللهم زدنا علما .. وانفعنا بما علمتنا...

الاخ العزيز عبدالمحسن .. يا لك من مبدع .. تعجز الكلمات والتعابير عن تقديم الشكر والعرفان على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من شيق والمتنوع.

معلومات مفيده .. لم اسمع عنها قط ... مهمه في فهم الحس المعماري المتواجد لدى المعماري العملاق راسم بدران .. اعتقد انه ماكتب عنه بقلم عبدالمحسن لن يجد راسم بدران افضل واصدق وأمهر منه .. وهذا مشروع اطرحه لكل من له علاقه براسم بدران بأن يغتنم فرصة قلم عبدالمحسن وينشروا اول كتاب عربي عنه.

النقد العادل المنصف البناء في طرح الكبير عبدالمحسن يتعب من يأتي بعده ولكن لعلمنا اليقين ان مداخلاتنا ربما تثير جانب ووجهة نظر اخرى لدى عبدالمحسن فيتحفنا بالمزيد والمزيد.

احب ان اعلق على نقطتين اولهما .. الحس المعماري .. هو الحس بالفن والذائقة العامه عموما، ولقد من الله على المعماري راسم بدران بأن كان من عائلة لها ذائقة فنية عالية مدعمه بالاحترافية في مجالات متنوعه تجمع بينهما الفن والفن فقط. فمن هنا يأتي الحس المرهف للعمل، وبالنقد والنقد المضاد والنقاش في جامعة العائلة الفنية بإختلاف توجهاتها الناجمه عن اختلاف العمر تتولد الطاقة القاهرة والعزيمة المفرطه للوصول الى الهدف بأسمى الطرق وارقاها.

النقطة الثانية .. وتتعلق بخصوص مشروع مركز التعمير التجــاري .. وهي الاستعارة من التاريخ .. احيانا كثيرة الافراط في هذه المسألة ينجم عن نتائج مخيبة للآمال، واعتقد ان راسم وابراهيم (مع حفظ الالقاب) قد افرطوا في هذا الجانب. فلم يكتفوا بإستعارة النسيج المعماري التاريخي لمنطقة وسط الرياض، ولم يكتفوا كذلك بإستعارة الالوان وطرق التنقل و رتم الحياة ... بل افرضوا في الاستغناء عن التقنيات الحديثة والعناصر المعمارية الحديثة التي من شأنها ان تربط هذا النسيج التاريخي العظيم بالحاضر وبالتالي الوصول الى نجاح المشروع حقا ومن جميع الجوانب او اغلبعا على الحد الادنى.

اعتقد ان مشكلة المعماري الكبير راسم بدران تكمن في اهتمامه الكبير في الصورة النهائية للمنتج المعماري .. وربطه ربطا وثيقا بفكرة ذلك المنتج ... وهذا ما يجعله يصر اصرارا غير مبرر على تجاهل عناصر اخرى مأثرة في المنتج المعماري من عدة جوانب... "مجرد رأي شخصي"


----------



## عبدالمحسن (26 يونيو 2006)

اخي الكريم معمار السراة ..

سعيد والله برؤيتك واشتقت لمداخلاتك كثيرا .. 

بخصوص سر اهتمامي بعمارة راسم بدران .. انني اعتقد انه ومضة في ليل العمارة العربية الحالك ، وهو ما نختلف فيه انا وانت ولا ضير في ذلك فهذا شئ طبيعي في العمارة والشئ الغير طبيعي ان نتفق كلنا على معماري معين او تيار محدد . 

وارى اخي معمار ان الجوانب التي طرحتها في عمارة بدران مفيدة لكل اعضاء الملتقى بلا استثناء وعلى اختلاف مشاربهم .. حتى انت يا صديقي : 

الم تستفد من كون جمال بدران والد راسم قد وفر بيئة فنية نقية الهواء لابناءه خرجت هذه المجموعة من الفنانين .. اليس من الممكن ان يعجبك هذا الجانب فقط في سيرة راسم بدران ثم تنتبه لهذه النقطة وتحاول تكرار التجربة بمعاييرك الخاصة لتكون اسرة من المعماريين او الفنانيين التي تضيف للامة ؟

الم تستفد من كون راسم بدران مدرسة خرجت 200 معماري من مكتبه الى سوق العمل الهندسي العربي بينما هناك مكاتب سعودية انت تعرفها جيدا لا يعمل فيها الا صاحبها و 4 رسامين و باقي العمل يرسله الى الخارج ؟ 

اليس من الممكن ان يستفيد اخي العزيز معمار السراة من هذا الجانب فقط من سيرة راسم ثم نشاهده بعد 30 سنة و قد ساهم في دعم العمارة العربية بهكذا كوادر ؟

أليس مفيدا ان تعرف ان راسم بدران قد قام بعمل معرض عن العمارة العربية التي يقدمها ـ سواء اعجبتك ام لم تعجبك ـ مع سيرة عائلة عربية متكاملة ثم يذهب الى الغرب ويقيم حوارا فكريا راقيا في قلب وزارة الخارجية الالمانية .. 

هذه امثلة اخي ابوناصر .. وهنا اغتنم فرصة سؤالك المهم ، وهي ان انصح نفسي وانصحك و انصح جميع الاخوة ان نتعلم كيف نقرأ تجارب المعماريين الكبار .. انا قلت لك في موضوع سابق انا لايعجبني تصاميم ريم كولاس كثيرا خصوصا واجهاته التي اعتقد انها قبيحة ، ولكن هذا الرجل المثقف يمتلك قدرة عجيبة على الدخول في عوالم النفس الانسانية الى درجة انه مكث اسبوعا يجرب كراسي المعاقين ليشعر بمعاناتهم .. ثم صمم عمله العظيم فلة مرسيليا .. 

عندما قرأت هذه القصة ادركت انني اذا كنت اشجع مجموعة معينة من المعماريين مثل ما اشجع الهلال والنصر او الاهلي والزمالك فلن اتطور .. فصرت احاول ان افهم تجارب الاخرين مهما اختلفنا 

وفوق هذا كله انا رغم ان الردود القادمة ستحمل مزيدا من القراءات " النقدية " لعمارة بدران الا انني لا اخفي رأيي ان راسم بدران هو اعظم معماري عربي بعد حسن فتحي رحمه الله وان هذا الموضوع نقدي وليس تطبيلي وان عمارة راسم بدران اذا وجدت تلاميذ ينقدونها و يطورونها فانها ستكون بذرة ممتازة لتيار معماري عربي نقي 100% نابع من هوية الامة ومن ثقافته .

عمومــا اكرر ترحيبي معك .. وسعيد بمرورك ، وارجو ان لا تحرمنا من وجهات نظرك حول راسم ... وباذن الله سأقدم رؤية نقدية لمعماري غربي قد يكون ريتشارد ماير وفي رمضان باذن الله سيكون موضوعا شاملا عن حسن فتحي وهو نواة كتاب اطمح ان يوفقني الله في تأليفه ..

تحياتي


----------



## عبدالمحسن (26 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز جمال ..

كلامك بخصوص الربح صحيح ، ثمة مشاريع كثيرة لا تهدف الى الربح بقدر اهتمامها بالحفاظ عى الموروث الثقافي .. 

اخي الكريم حسين 

عفوا يا صديقي و لا شكر على واجب

تحياتي


----------



## المعماري (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك أخي العزيز عبد المحسن على سعة صدرك وتحمل كلماتي القاسية بعض الاحيان

أرجو ان لاتحرمنا من وجودك في هذا الملقى الغالي 

فليس المهم ان اعجب براسم أم لم أعجب 

المهم هو (((( أن نفخر بوجود كاتب معماري ذو فكر ثاقب وواعي أمثالك))))

وهي الحقيقة التي يجب أن اعترف بها

نعم أخي تحمل كلماتي تجاه فكر العمارة العربية التي انتقدها وفي نفس الوقت لا انتقدها في ظل وجود
حسن فتحي 

وتذكر ان ماتطرحة من كلمات وحروف هنا
((((((((((((((((((((( سيكتب بالذهب يوما ما)))))))))))))))))))))

وسيكتب في عقول ابنائنا واحفادنا

اطال الله في عمرك

اللهم آمين

وبانتظار الجديد منك

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## عبدالمحسن (30 يونيو 2006)

ثمة مساكن لا تبرح الذاكرة اطلاقا..! 

فلة الشلال لفرانك لويد رايت ما زال العالم ينظر اليها باعجاب شديد .. وسافوي تلك القرية الفرنسية الوادعه التي تحتضن فلة لوكوربوزيه الشهيرة التي طبق فيها مبادئه الخمس الشهيرة ، وحتى في القاهرة ما يزال بيت السحيمي الذي تم بناؤه في العصر العثماني شاهدا على براعة التنفيذ وحسن التصميم ..

مجلة record العالمية و مجلة البناء سبق لهمــا نشر أعدادا خاصة عن المسكن العالمي فيه ثلة من اشعــر معماريي العالم ، رأينا ريم كولاس ومنزل لمعاق في فرنسا ، ورأينا منزل من تصميم فرانك جيري في كاليفورنيا ورأينا عددا من بيوت ريتشارد ماير وهو ملتحفة بالبياض واشنطن و اوهايو و ضواحي باريس ، و رأينا منزلا من تصميم مايكل جريفز وضع فيه كل لمساته الفنية .. حتى الاباريق !

والعجيب أن هناك مكاتب عربية كبيـــــرة ترفض ان تصمم مســاكن ، رفضهـــا عادة يتسم بالتعالي لأنها مشغولة بتصميم مشاريع كبيرة للحكومات او للقطاع الخاص وهو ما يعطي مردودا ماليا اعلى .. اما المساكن فلا نصيب لها بحجج واهية تنم عن قصر عجيب في النظر ! 

وعندما تنظر الى كبار المعماريين العالميين تجد انهم وفي غمرة انشغالهم بمشاريع كبيرة يظل حنينهم الى تصميم المساكن متوقدا ، لان المسكن هذا الفراغ الفيزيائي الصغير لا يزال يشكل الوحدة الاكثر انتشارا في العالم وهو الفضاء الذي يسبح فيه الانسان ويقضي فيه اكثر عمره و فيه تحدث دفقات العلاقات الاجتماعية بين الرجل وزوجته واولاده بشكل لا يحدث في مكان آخر وهو قلعة الانسان وعنوانه وانعكاس لشخصيته .. 

وراسم بدران ليس بدعــا من هؤلاء ..

فقد اظهر في بداياته براعة في تصميم مساكن جميلة في الأردن لفتت الانظار اليه واستطاع بحسه المرهف ان يفك شيفرة المسكن العربي المتخم بسحر الشرق و سطوة التاريخ .. رغم ان تجارب بدران الاخيرة في عمارة المساكن كان بالامكان ان تكون افضل مما خرجت عليه .. ولكن كما يقولون : الزين ما يكمل !



هذا التصميم لمسكن في شمال مدينة الرياض .. وقد حصل لي فرصة دخوله اثناء بنائه وكان قد شارف على الانتهاء وتجولت فيه اكثر من مرة و اريد من خلال هذا السرد ان اسلط الضوء على هذه التجربة التي تتسق مع ما ذكرته في سوق الرياض للتعمير .

فكرة المسكن تعتمد على توزيع فراغات البيت على مجموعة من الافنية المتعاقبة و بعضها افنية داخلية محاطة باجزاء المسكن وافنية خارجية متصلة بالسور الخارجي طمعــا في الاستفادة من هذا السور ليشكل عنصر معماري اكثر فعالية في التشكيل البصري للبيت بدلا من وظيفته الرتيبة كحاجز . وفكرة استخدام السور كمكون بصري فكرة رائعة لطالما تميز بها المسكن العربي .

ايضا الجزء الثاني من الفكرة .. رغبة المالك في فصل جزء الضيافة عن جزء المعيشة الخاص بالعائلة وتوفير بيئة عائلية سكنية تمتع بخصوصية عالية وهذا جزء من طبيعة المسكن السعودي التي ارى انه يبالغ فيهــا كثيرا .. واعتقد أن المسكن السعودي لطالما كــانت كان مرهقا بالمطالب الاجتماعية التي تقيده من الانطلاق .. طبعا اقصد بذلك فراغات الضيافة التي تستحوذ على 70% من الدور الارضي ومن الموقع العام الى درجة انك تشعر وكأنه مصمم كبيت ضيافة و ليس مسكن بكل ما تحمله هذه الكلمة الوادعة من معاني .. 

وهذا هو مسقط المسقط لارضي والاول والقبو ( المصدر : مجلة البناء ) :




هذا عرض موجز لفكرة ا لتصميم ، وقد كانت العمل الذي قام به بدران في تشكيل الواجهة واضحــا عن مذهبه الفني " النحتي " للكتل .. وعمارة الكتل سمة من سمــات عمارته لأن ها تشكل فيما بينها حوارا فنيا .. 

ورغم هذا كله .. الا اني دائمــا ما ارى ان راسم بدران يبدع كثيرا في المشاريع ذات الطابع الفني خصوصا المتاحف .. ويكون أقل بريقا في المشاريع التي يكون فيها الوظيفة دور رئيسي فيها .. مثل المساكن ! 


اريد ان اضع صورة توضح ما سأقوله : 






البساطة ( كما في مسقط المسكن النجدي القديم يسار الصورة ) سمة اساسية من سمات المساكن العربية على عكس تخطيط المدن العربية التي تغمرهــا العفوية في كل تفاصيلهــا ( العشوائية كما يسميها الإفرنج ) .. ولكن هذا ما لا نلاحظه في المسكن الاخر ( يمين ) وهذا احد اهم عيوب مساكن بدران : التعقيد ، وفي جولتي فيه لمست الجهد الهندسي الجبار المبذول فيه : طاقم اشراف محترف و مخططات مفصلة بشكل عجيب الى درجة ان مقابض الابواب لها تفاصيلها واشياء اخرى كثيرة .. الا انني لم استسغ فكرة ان اسكن هنا .. الحنان والالفة اهم ملامح المسكن الناجح ـ كما ارى ـ المساكن التي تحمل مثل هذه الزوايا المعتمة و الممرات الطويلة لا تصنع مثل هذه العلاقة مع الانسان انظرو لهذه التفصيلة مثلا : 




لو لاحظنا 4 موزعات متعاقبة .. لا ادري ماحاجتها حقيقة ..بعض احيان اقول اننا احوج ما نكون الى تبسيط العلاقة بين الفراغات بدلا من تعقيدها اننا بحاجة الى تخفيف العبء على المسكن العربي ( الخليجي تحديدا ) بدلا من ارهاقه بمثل هذه الفراغات الزائدة .. 

الملاحظة الثانية وهي متصلة بما سبق .. وهي صعوبة تنفيذ مثل هذه المخططات من ناحية عدم وضوح المحاور كما ارى و لو دققنا النظر في المسقط الارضي لوجدنا انه متشابك بشكل محير وهذا يجعل من قيمة تنفيذ هذه المشاريع عالية لان كل ما كان المخطط ابسط كلما كان سعر تنفيذه اقل و العكس صحيح ، ولو اضفنا الى ذلك الاستخدام المفرط للحجر داخليا و خارجيا وهو الباهظ الثمن .. ولا اكتم القول انني للحظات اشفقت على المالك من هذه المبالغ الطائلة التي كان من الممكن توفيرها .. 

وحقيقة اعرف صديقا يعرف ملاك هذا البيت ، يقول انهم غير مرتاحين فيه لاسباب كثيرة ، لا ادري ان كان من الممكن ان تعتمدوا على هذا النقل لتكوين انطباع ما عن هذا المشروع ، لكن بالنسبة لي ارى انه كلام متوقع .. صدقوني المسكن العربي بهذه الطريقة لا يسير نحو الاتجاه الصحيح ..! 

والله اني لست سعيدا بقول هذا الكلام .. وانا اكتب هذا التعقيب كنت مترددا ، هل ابدو قاسيا ؟
متجنيا ؟
او سطحيا لم يفهم تجليات هذا التصميم ؟

ربمــا !


----------



## عبدالمحسن (30 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز ابوصالح ..

دائما تنهمر كالمطر .. والله لقد اخجلت صاحبك الذي لا يستحق ربع ما تقول ، وما يجعلني اصلا احاول ان اقدم شئ لهذا المكان هو انني اعلم ان هناك اشخاصا مثلك يستحق المرء ان ينفق من وقته للنقاش معهم .. فشكرا على هذه الكلمات .. 

تحليلك عن عمارة راسم تحليل يستحق الوقوف عنده .. ولو سألتني اخي ابوصالح عن اهم مشكلة في عمارة راسم بدران لقلت ان الجانب الفني يطغى عليها بشكل زائد عن حده ، ومن اجل ذلك يتراجع الاداء الوظيفي كثيرا في عمارته مقابل " ابداع " فني مبهر ! 

على العكس من معماريين اخرين ، تجد عمارتهم من الناحية الوظيفية ممتازة .. والمبنى يؤدي دوره بشكل سلس من هذه الزاوية ، لكنه ممل ، رتيب ، لا يعطي مستخدمه فرصة الحوار معه ، ولا التواصل ولا تكوين علاقة ألفة بينهما ! 

والاصل بين الاثنين التوسط .. والاعتدال 

شكرا على التعقيب و على المرور 
تحياتي


----------



## عبدالمحسن (30 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز معمار السراة ..

والله يا اخي ما فائدة هذا الملتقى ان لم يحقق هدفه الاساسي وهو 

( التواصل بين المهندسين العرب وتعميق اواصر الاخوة بينهم ) ؟ 
صدقني هذه ليست كلمات يكتبها المشرفون ولكنها حقيقة ، واكبر دليل اعتزازي بصداقتك وبالحوار معك و يعلم الله اني استفدت منك كثيرا وبشكل قد لا تتوقعه ..

شكرا على المرور وتقبل فائق التحية والتقدير


----------



## م هبه (30 يونيو 2006)

ما الفرق الفعلى بين الهندسه المدني وهنسة العماره


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (1 يوليو 2006)

أخي/ عبد المحسن الذياب
لقد قرأت الموضوع أكثر من مرة، ولأهمية ما حواه من طرح، لم أجد الكلمات التي تتفاعل معه. ولم أرد أن أبخس الموضوع حقه بعدم الرد... وخلاصة القول أنني وجدت ما أبحث عنه داخل هذه الأسطر.
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## حسن عبد الله (1 يوليو 2006)

الله الله الله الله عليك يا عبد المحسن اية الروعة دى.
لقداعجبنى مقالك واسلوبك فى الكتابة واختيارك للموضوع يعنى قمة وواصل وستجدنا من القراء المواظبين لكتاباتك.
ولك الشكر


----------



## م.نهيل (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا كتير على المقال بس لو تزودوني بصور لواجهات مشاريعو عشان كتير لازميني 
ويعطيكو الف عافية


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (11 يونيو 2007)

أعدت قراءة الموضوع ورأيت أنه من المناسب رفعه ، فلربما هناك من الزملاء الاعضاء من يستطيع أن يضيف شيئا ..

للكاتب جزيل الشكر ، ولجميع المتداخلين ،،، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (11 يونيو 2007)

اخيرا ظهر الدكتور فيصل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## كريم العاني (12 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (20 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،
الاخ المكرم الدكتور أحمد ،، أشكر لك إهتمامك وأبلغك أنني متواجد هنا دائما ، ومع أن هذا الرد المتأخر لا يعطي دليلا على ذلك ، الا أن له أهداف أُخر ،، ربما لك ولي وللملتقى أن نسأل عن أسباب غياب صاحبنا عبدالمحسن ، لأننا نحتاج منه المزيد.
لك وللجميع التحية والتقدير.


----------



## حازم العطيفى (21 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك ... 
وعلى المعلومات القيمه التى لم نكن نعرفها 
ويارب تمدنا بموضوعاتك الشيقه دايما ....


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (6 أبريل 2008)

ما زال عبدالمحسن غائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبا .......


----------



## شادي عبد (2 أبريل 2010)

ممتاز ولكنهمختصرعلى مشاريعه بالسعوديه


----------



## angel eyes (14 فبراير 2012)

شكرا علي المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (16 مايو 2014)

فقط للرغبة في رفع الموضوع مع ان عدم توفر الصور جعله ناقصا ،، سوف اتواصل مع المهندس عبدالمحسن لتزويدي بالصور لرفعها مرة اخرى ان كانت موجودة لديه.


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مايو 2014)

ليس هذا الموضوع فقط فالعديد من المواضيع بها نفس المشكله ..... كذلك ليس الاخ عبد المحسن فقط فهناك اخرون اثرو المنتدى بالعلم النافع اسال الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتهم وان يكونو في خير وان يطمئننا عليهم ..... با مانه بالغه افقتقد العديد من الاخوه اللذين لم نعد نراهم بيننا هنا اسال الله ان يجميعني وانت واياهم في الجنه اللهم امين .


----------

